# Layitlow Online Bike Show



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

I want to enter!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

post a pic of your bike along with name, name of the bike, class, and club


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yep its time again


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what do you win :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 16 2005, 08:41 PM~4012944
> *what do you win :biggrin:
> *


pride and an e-trophy :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Name of bicycle/Baytowns King
Club: EMPIRE
Baytown Texas
Underconstruction class
Radical


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that you REC?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's my full custom


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Name: Ian/Stickz
Club: Individuals C.C. Prospect
Name of bike: StickySituation
Class: 20" Street Custom

Mods: Engraved Frame, Engraved Fork, Custom paint, and pin striping.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

thats nofun not having any thing to win


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 16 2005, 09:09 PM~4013107
> *thats nofun not having any thing to win
> *


Its not all about winning sometimes.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

name=billy
name of bike=dont have a name
class=trike
club=none


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED
MILD
LuxuriouS B.C


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

NAME:GIZMO UNO/ DEMETHRIO
BIKE NAME:N/A
CLASS:STREET
CLUB:TWISTED TOYZ
[attachmentid=314962]
[attachmentid=314961]


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ILL MAKE A $2.00 DONATION TO HOW EVER WINS OVERALL STREET BIKE.
ANY 1 ELSE WANT TO MAKE A DONATION TO THEIR CLASS


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Name: Twiztid
Classification: Street 20 inch
True Eminence


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

name=Tito aka 73rollin3
name of bike=El Green-go
class=trike street
club=SANTANA B.C.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Name: sergio187
Club: none
Name of bike: none
Class: 20" semi custom i think


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

how many entries can we put in


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new page and how long is the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owner-darkness
club-houston stylez
name-sicdeville
class-26 in 
mods-caddilac taillight,spinners
[attachmentid=315045]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill post a new pic of my spinners when i get it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2005, 09:17 PM~4013521
> *ill post a new pic of my spinners when i get it
> *


you put spinners on your bike?


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

Name:Mark
Name of bikerimetime
Class:Underconsrtuction
President of Rollin Low B.C


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

sic u are my compatetion hope to see u on the show circit 2006


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Full Custom 20"
Cierra Careaga
GROUPE C.C.
"CareBear Bike"


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2005, 09:17 PM~4013521
> *ill post a new pic of my spinners when i get it
> *


i seen the spinners looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

spinners
[attachmentid=315483]

phxkstm..... yea ill be competing next year....hope 2 see u out there too


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I-beam
Chopper Class
no name
no club


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Name: 95rangeron14z
Class: Street custom 2 wheeler
Club: Streets Of Gold C.C.

Mods: Custom Handel bars, Candy Paint, Graphics on Fenders


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Name: 95rangeron14z
Class: 20inch Mild Trike
Club: Streets of Gold C.C.

Mods:Custom handelbers, Forks, Sissybar, and 2 tvs


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

name: ali the ***
class: 20'' street
club: Tru-Rydaz!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what all class's are you going to do and is there going to be a best of show award


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 17 2005, 01:35 PM~4016656
> *name: ali the ***
> class: 20'' street
> club: Tru-Rydaz!!
> *


thats not cool man you shouldnt talk about yourself like that it shows low self esteem


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 17 2005, 01:46 PM~4017284
> *thats not cool man you shouldnt talk about yourself like that it shows low self esteem
> *


foiled again!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Name: sergio187
Club: none
Name of bike: none
Class: 20" street


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

Owner: Judas
Name: Made In Hell
Class: Chopper
Club: LuxuriouS
Mods: frame, fork, tank, riiiiiimms...héhé


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

resize your damn pics


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Ridinlow4life
20" Street


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

chopper class bike features a 1 1/2" square twisted tube and the frame was also lowered.

[attachmentid=316357]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

damn I would of won chopper class, if it wasn't for Judas and Woody :roflmao:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there going to be a MILD, WILD difference FOR STREET CUSTOM Class?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sitll Lorenzo Domingez 
name For sale by eric ramos 
club formerly 505 SlamerS
class street 
assersories steering wheel ,lite


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Bike's name: Donatello
Town: MTL (canada)
Club: LuxuriouS
Class:... :dunno: dont know...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

what the class of my bike??


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 18 2005, 04:02 PM~4024226
> *what the class of my bike??
> *


Full Custom


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 17 2005, 08:40 PM~4019738
> *Is there going to be a MILD, WILD difference FOR STREET CUSTOM Class?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

thats my shitttt lollllll :biggrin: :biggrin: 
my name : Jonathan ...So call me joe money
name of my bike : Joe Money LOLLL
Club : LuxuriouS MTL Chapter
class: ... full customs or...?!I dont know sorry!!!


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 18 2005, 02:42 PM~4024591
> *thats my shitttt lollllll :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> my name : Jonathan ...So call me joe money
> name of my bike : Joe Money LOLLL
> ...


radical class


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 18 2005, 07:51 PM~4026148
> *radical class
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I have a radical shitt??!!!! DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 18 2005, 05:51 PM~4026154
> *:0  :0  :0  I have a radical shitt??!!!! DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


radical is 4 mods i cout 5 on yours


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM~4026261
> *radical is 4 mods i cout 5 on yours
> *


what is mods on lolll sorry I dont look 5 mods on mine


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2005, 11:16 PM~4013514
> *owner-darkness
> club-houston stylez
> name-sicdeville
> ...


hey sic, do you have a pic of mine from this past weekend?


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

when do u pick who wins


----------



## twistedream (Feb 27, 2004)

Owner: Antwan Reyna
Bike Name: Twistedream
Club: Twisted Fantasy (FLA Chapter)
Class: Street Custom

Everything is twisted including custom twisted fenders and twisted spokes from Mexico.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright, here are the rules. 

1. This is a friendly online competition, please don't take it out of hand or take anything personally. This is just for fun.

2. Every class from under construction, original to radical, from 16 to 26 inch, trikes, and special interest allowed. 1 bike makes a class.

3. Please include your screen name, bike's name, club and class in your entry post. If possible, post a pic of the bike at a show or with display as this will score points as well. 

4. A few more categories will be added also:
Best of Show
Best Graphics
Best Display
Best Pinstriping
Most Members Award
The Judges Choice Award

5. Keep the replies to a minimum in this topic also, please.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 18 2005, 07:06 PM~4026711
> *hey sic, do you have a pic of mine from this past weekend?
> *


naw.. i didnt take pics....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

who's the girl in the black she is lookin good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok everyone always say what do we win ok the best of show win's $5 off anything at www.downlowkustomz.com when the site gets up and running how does that souind


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good deal brotha ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the judging will be tomorrow afternoon, just giving more time for more entries


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am alway looking out for my homies on layitlow


----------



## 64sitinlow (Aug 29, 2005)

DeMario Hanson
''Twisted Dimension''
20"
Twisted Fantasy


----------



## 64sitinlow (Aug 29, 2005)

my boy jimmy's bike
no name
20"
twisted fantasy

custom forks and sissy bar....if you do not think so then go to www.freewebs.com/twistedfantasylbc.com


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ
20" FULL?
BAD INFLUENCES
SORRY. ONLY FRONT PIC I HAVE IS A B&W
[attachmentid=318693]
[attachmentid=318695]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64sitinlow_@Oct 19 2005, 12:43 PM~4031126
> *my boy jimmy's bike
> no name
> 20"
> ...


no body cares if it is custom or not :uh: oh and can i be a judge noe :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

no becuz u hate certain ppl fuck off bitch


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Oct 19 2005, 11:49 AM~4031181
> *no becuz u hate certain ppl fuck off bitch
> *


what the fuck do you know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not hate nobody in this world the hate is the devil homie u need to turn your life over to god n stop all this fighting and always talking shit :angel: :scrutinize:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok ill get in.......

SCreen Name: Flashlight_DEville (Jerry)
Bike name: Flashlights Delight
Class: MIld Custom
Club: UnitedRidaz
Sponsor: Down Low Kustomz

My display was not up at this show.....sorry....but i do have one. Ill throw one pic in for my old display i guesss. Alot of new parts since the last pic.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 19 2005, 02:56 PM~4031264
> *i do not hate nobody in this world the hate is the devil homie u need to turn your life over to god n stop all this fighting and always talking shit  :angel:  :scrutinize:
> *


shut up noe :uh:



















j/p


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I will enter
Bike Name: Street Dreamz
Class: Street Custom
Club: none yet
Sponsor: None


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i cant get it to say plain .jpeg or .gif appleworks forces me to save it as .cwk and when I try to upload my old .jpeg then layitlow says it cant upload that extension.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i cant get it to say plain .jpeg or .gif appleworks forces me to save it as .cwk and when I try to upload my old .jpeg then layitlow says it cant upload that extension.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Oct 19 2005, 01:22 PM~4031531
> *shut up noe :uh:
> j/p
> *


lmao more people to to turn there life to god and be proud of it i am and i am busting out a bike to show it in the summer of 06 down low kustomz has big plans for the 06 :biggrin: just sit back drink a beer and wait oh and yea flashlight_deville homie it is KUSTOMZ not customs lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 19 2005, 12:36 PM~4031644
> *i cant get it to say plain .jpeg or .gif appleworks forces me to save it as .cwk and when I try to upload my old .jpeg then layitlow says it cant upload that extension.
> *


i'll help you out. open up the image in iphoto if you can and then goto share and then export. make sure you are exporting it as a jpeg. export it to the desktop or something. then upload it here


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

at LRM shows twisted frames are considered mild not street.....also custom upolstry will raise it to the next class


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 19 2005, 02:34 PM~4032122
> *i'll help you out. open up the image in iphoto if you can and then goto share and then export. make sure you are exporting it as a jpeg. export it to the desktop or something. then upload it here
> *


thnx man
Do all apple computers have iphoto?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 18 2005, 09:44 PM~4027905
> *who's the girl in the black she is lookin good
> *


  she is a model in car show...very sweet girl


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 19 2005, 02:05 PM~4032414
> *thnx man
> Do all apple computers have iphoto?
> *


should do


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Name: Ozlowrider
Bike Name: None
Club: None
Underconstruction class
Radical


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 19 2005, 02:46 PM~4032240
> *at LRM shows twisted frames are considered mild not street.....also custom upolstry will raise it to the next class
> *


So should I put mild if I got a twisted frame? I didn't know that.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

gangstersparadise1
Finest Kreations BC
Under Construction
"Nothing but a Dream"


----------



## westsider13 (Dec 31, 2004)

its not letting me post pics..i have no clue y but can somebody post pics of my bike i'll email them to u or u can get them off of www.freewebs.com/twistedfantasylbc and go to "car show pics" and go down to 2005 Nopi Nationals and its the first bike or i could email them to u...thanx ...but here is my info for right now...

Westsider13(Carlos)
Twisted Fantasy B.C.
Semi Custom(i think)
"Smile Now, Cry Later"


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Westsider13(Carlos)
Twisted Fantasy B.C.
Semi Custom
"Smile Now, Cry Later"


:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sitinlow_@Oct 19 2005, 12:43 PM~4031126
> *my boy jimmy's bike
> no name
> 20"
> ...


only layitlow members, sorry


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I want in but only have pics of my trike on my cell phone someone tell me how to upload them from my phone to the web.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i give up. i cant post pics :angry:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WICKEDDRAGON68


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Oct 19 2005, 09:22 PM~4034235
> *I want in but only have pics of my trike on my cell phone someone tell me how to upload them from my phone to the web.
> *


Send them to your email :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my 2 ..

low83cutty
red rose,red rose jr
20 inch street


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Owner: Niki
Class: 16" Full
Name: "Wicked Dreams"
Club: Dallas Lowriders Bike Club
[attachmentid=319515]


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

My homie rec is going to post one for me!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW NICE BIKE! FEMALES ARE COMING UP IN THE GAME MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2005, 10:01 PM~4035544
> *My homie rec is going to post one for me!
> *


Owner: Hermanos of Peace
Class: Radical *((((Just For Display))* NOE
Name: Men Of Steel
Club: NEMESIS B.C


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 10:00 PM~4035541
> *Owner: Niki
> Class: 16" Full
> Name: "Wicked Dreams"
> ...


damn.. ur hot.... ive seen ur bike at da shows.. but havent met u yet


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn i'm glad i don't have to compet agaist the 20 in these bikes are nice!


well here is mine at the moment

26"
Phoenix Kustom
Underconstruction


sic i'll be ready for the show this year i can drive to texas as son as the dates are out i'll make time for it plus i'm going to try to get to new zealand next summer

i have the slammed and ride height


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=319555]more of "Wicked Dreams"


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 10:07 PM~4035577
> *[attachmentid=319555]more of "Wicked Dreams"
> *


looks good :thumbsup: i like that sproket :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

new page


that girl if giving me wicked dreams



j/k that bike is beautiful


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOME GIRL GOT SKILLS!!! WASSUP!!! MAN 20inch category got some comp in Dallas!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This bicycle is nice


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Check this one out...
Owner: Boy~My lil brother
Class: Special Entry
Club: Dallas Lowriders Bike Club
Name: "Da Boyz Toy"
[attachmentid=319572]


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Now thats tight! Dam nice to see the youngsters into this game heavy on the WEST MAN!!! WOW that ride is clean! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 PM~4035636
> *Check this one out...
> Owner: Boy~My lil brother
> Class: Special Entry
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 PM~4035636
> *Check this one out...
> Owner: Boy~My lil brother
> Class: Special Entry
> ...


looks good too :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

sic713 i bike is on page 5 

sorry the pics arent good but i'll take better at the show


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Here we go... Just want to say THANKS for all the comments too. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=319582]


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you REC for postin a pic of my bike at a show. For some reason, it wouldnt let me post mine so, I had to post the pix I took on sunday. (10-14-05)There aren't the greatest pix in the world. but they'll do.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

owner: chamuco61
class: mild
club: ShotCallers
bike name: carnEvil of lost souls...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

owner: chamuco61
class: 26" trike street
club: ShotCallers
bike name: $upah Freak!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

owner: chamuco61
class: semi
club: ShotCallers
bike name: evil artifact

below pic is close up of striping on area under seat.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2005, 09:35 AM~4036003
> *owner: chamuco61
> class: semi
> club: ShotCallers
> ...



Damn dude I didn't know you owned 3 show bikes. You're like a club by yourself


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

heres one more for old times sake....

owner: chamuco61
class: street
club: ShotCallers 
bike name: purple haze

bike is a 1995 lowrider collection that was re-done with show plated parts and a custom purple and black velvet seat to set it apart from the other mass produced bikes...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2005, 11:41 PM~4036033
> *Damn dude I didn't know you owned 3 show bikes.  You're like a club by yourself
> *


actually this bike is my homies bike, but i take the credit for the buildup of it, so, thats why i feel i can enter it here. i, do however, have another project in the works as well as twin 52 schwinn rat rod cruisers a fully restored 60 schwinn girls bike that will be hittin the shows again the coming year, and am in the process of restoring an 1946 j.c. higgins girls bike for my mom.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2005, 09:46 AM~4036056
> *actually this bike is my homies bike, but i take the credit for the buildup of it, so, thats why i feel i can enter it here. i, do however, have another project in the works as well as twin 52 schwinn rat rod cruisers a fully restored 60 schwinn girls bike that will be hittin the shows again the coming year, and am in the process of restoring an 1946 j.c. higgins girls bike for my mom.
> *


Cool man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 19 2005, 11:21 PM~4035639
> *Now thats tight! Dam nice to see the youngsters into this game heavy on the WEST MAN!!! WOW that ride is clean! :biggrin:
> *


they're from Texas man, what do you expect? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2005, 09:12 PM~4027063
> *alright, here are the rules.
> 
> 1.  This is a friendly online competition, please don't take it out of hand or take anything personally.  This is just for fun.
> ...


i forgot to add a special award for "Best Photography" :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats the deadline i'm getting my pics this weekend then i want to redo my entry


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

owner:sonny 1957wolseley
class:unfinished
club:none
bike name:not sure yet
20"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DallasLowrdrGIRL

DONT KNOW IF YOU GOT IT YET. BUT, YOU GOT A PIC IN THE NEW LOWRIDER!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:53 AM~4038570
> *whats the deadline i'm getting my pics this weekend then i want to redo my entry
> *


the judging will be tonight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 19 2005, 10:07 PM~4035575
> *damn i'm glad i don't have to compet agaist the 20 in these bikes are nice!
> well here is mine at the moment
> 
> ...


koo.. jus look for me.. the bikes gunna have a new paint job next year with sum more shit done too it.. but u wont b able 2 miss dat big yellow bike....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

not to compete but just to add it in, here's the latest from Low V!!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Owner:Joey
Class:26" Under Construction
Club:None
Namehoenix Kustom


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 11:27 PM~4035678
> *Here we go... Just want to say THANKS for all the comments too.  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=319582]
> *



Say girl is that at Rivershawn Park?


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

No, i took those pix Sunday at Kidd Springs in Oak Cliff. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2005, 08:12 PM~4027063
> *alright, here are the rules.
> 
> 1.  This is a friendly online competition, please don't take it out of hand or take anything personally.  This is just for fun.
> ...


WHAT ABOUT BEST MURALS :0


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

hurry up noe, I'm impatient


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

KOLOR ME PROUD
Nano Garcia
TEJAZTLAN CC


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

by the way,GOOD LUCK to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 20 2005, 03:57 PM~4040882
> *
> KOLOR ME PROUD
> Nano Garcia
> ...


YOU DIDNT PUT A CLASS


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

IS IT JUST ME OR DID THAT BIKE ADD GOLD LEAF TO HIS RIMS??? AND ALSO LOOK AT THE GOLD HOW IT SEPERATES THE COLORS OF THE FLAG.
NICE BIKE, IT'S DEFINATLY A RADICAL. BUT DONE WITH SOME CLASS.

VIVA MEXICO!!!!!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2005, 04:04 PM~4040934
> *YOU DIDNT PUT A CLASS
> *


really not worried what class it's put under,just having some fun homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 20 2005, 04:20 PM~4041016
> *IS IT JUST ME OR DID THAT BIKE ADD GOLD LEAF TO HIS RIMS??? AND ALSO LOOK AT THE GOLD HOW IT SEPERATES THE COLORS OF THE FLAG.
> NICE BIKE, IT'S DEFINATLY A RADICAL. BUT DONE WITH SOME CLASS.
> 
> ...


GOOD EYE, wimone! it was a last minute thing. the bike is put away for now,just took it out for some quick pics. trying to relocate,and then redo it from top to bottom! i like your work alot,wimone! i'll definitely keep you in mind for future projects! :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 20 2005, 03:32 PM~4041091
> *GOOD EYE, wimone!  it was a last minute thing. the bike is put away for now,just took it out for some quick pics. trying to relocate,and then redo it from top to bottom! i like your work alot,wimone! i'll definitely keep you in mind for future projects! :thumbsup:
> *


COOL!!! YOU WHAT I DID A PIECE ON A WALL BACK I THINK IN 94' IT WAS ABOUT 12' HIGH AND ABOUT 30' LONG AND IT WAS ACTUALLY MY NAME. 
AND IT WAS COOL BECAUSE I DID IT LIKE YOUDID YOUR BIKE I FILLED IT IN LIKE THE FLAG. I THINK THAT PIECE STAYED UP FOR MONTHS!!!!!!
RIGHT ON HOMIE..... AND GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 20 2005, 04:39 PM~4041122
> *COOL!!! YOU WHAT I DID A PIECE ON A WALL BACK I THINK IN 94' IT WAS ABOUT 12' HIGH AND ABOUT 30' LONG AND IT WAS ACTUALLY MY NAME.
> AND IT WAS COOL BECAUSE I DID IT LIKE YOUDID YOUR BIKE I FILLED IT IN LIKE THE FLAG. I THINK THAT PIECE STAYED UP FOR MONTHS!!!!!!
> RIGHT ON HOMIE..... AND GOOD LUCK!!!!
> *


GRACIAS! :biggrin: 

shit,better stop before Mr.noe gets after me! SORRY, SIR! :wave: :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 20 2005, 04:00 AM~4035541
> *Owner: Niki
> Class: 16" Full
> Name: "Wicked Dreams"
> ...



fuckin a u are fine!! ive only seen one other pic of u in the LRM! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks low...lol. Calm down though. lol.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

NOE!!!! when are you doing the judging. im going freakin crazy. I cant wait. lol. HURRY UP!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes finna be judgin tonight i think


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I gotta win for best pin striping. I deleted my pics of them on my fenders. Doh! Good luck to the all members!


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont care what i win, but i better take something. lol. at least a "Participation Ribbon" like lowrider gives out. lol.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

Punisher
Under Construction


EXHIBITION ONLY 
finished date appx 2007


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

when is the judging


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

when the judging cause i won't have pics of my bike till nov.6


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

judgeing is tonight


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

OK MAYBE NEXT TIME...


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

and he will tell us tomorrow who wins


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INSANITY
MILD
LUXURIOUS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SOCIOS
FULL TRIKE
SOCIOS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whos da girl? :cheesy:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

GOT ROOM FOR ONE MORE???? well i read that the judging was last nite...if u dont judge these its koo..

NAME: SEEZER/ LIL SHOT CALLER
CLUB: SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB
NAME OF BIKE: NONE
CLASS: IM GUESSIN STREET CUSTOM

ONLY MOD IS BONDO.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

MY NEWER BIKE.....

NAME: SEEZER/ LIL SHOT CALLER
CLUB: SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB
NAME OF BIKE: NONE
CLASS: STREET CUSTOM... :dunno: 

ONLY MOD= RELACED RIMS AND CUSTOM SEAT


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

MY BAD FORGOT ONE PIC.....THIS IS MY SEAT..


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

NOE! i thought you were suppose to judge last night? C'mon fo0! lol. J/K no rush, i got nothin but time.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam+Oct 20 2005, 04:56 PM~4040877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry guys, went shopping with my wife last night and didn't get home till 11pm. the judging will be tonight for sure :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 09:32 AM~4044829
> *NOE! i thought you were suppose to judge last night? C'mon fo0! lol. J/K no rush, i got nothin but time.
> *


calm down girl :uh: :biggrin: 

the winners' will be announced tonight sometime


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

Name: westcoastriderz
Club: soon
Name of bike: mister x


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's it, no more entries, winners will be announced soon


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Oct 21 2005, 11:03 AM~4046227
> *
> Name: westcoastriderz
> Club: soon
> ...


that thing is sweet! thats how i want my trike to look once im done wit it....hope to c that trike in person in the future...keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

wut do u know???? NEW PAGE!!!!!


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Name: Frontwalker
Club: Unlimited riders b.c.
Name of the bike : Frontwalker



w0 mirror



w mirror


front w mirror


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Oct 17 2005, 12:33 AM~4014099
> *Full Custom 20"
> Cierra Careaga
> GROUPE C.C.
> ...


What do you all think? My daughters bike didn't place in Vegas. Any suggestions why?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't know but that really is a beautiful bike, i really like what you've done to it


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2005, 09:51 PM~4053433
> *i don't know but that really is a beautiful bike, i really like what you've done to it
> *


Thanks Bro...My daughter is 6 and she loves her show bike...helps setup and cleans it too...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Homie! I cant believe that bike didint place at Super Show. Well here are some tips you might want to look out for custom wheels like maybe some custom face wheels in all chrome with some accented heart shaped square twists. Custom mirrors and more accessories. I mean this is just some of the stuff that you can do. Cant wait to see it ih AZ in March!





> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Oct 22 2005, 07:58 PM~4053196
> *What do you all think? My daughters bike didn't place in Vegas. Any suggestions why?
> *


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Oct 22 2005, 06:58 PM~4053196
> *What do you all think? My daughters bike didn't place in Vegas. Any suggestions why?
> *


LET ME JUST ADD MY 2 CENTS, I HONESTLY FEEL THAT YOUR BIKE IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT THERE. AND HAS FOR 2 YEARS NOW BEEN ONE OF MY PERSONAL FAVORITES. WHAT YOUR BIKE LACKS IS CUSTOM PARTS, IF YOU TAKE A LOOK AT IT'S COMPITITION LIKE "SWEET N' SOUR" FROM "UCE" AND SOME OTHER'S THEY ALL HAVE HAND CRAFTED CUSTOM PARTS, LOTS OF ENGRAVING AND LOTS OF GOLD AND CHROME. NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING FROM YOUR BIKE, BUT WHEN YOU PUT THESE BIKES SIDE BY SIDE YOU CAN GET A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT I AM REFERING TOO. BUT I WOULD NOT GET DISCOURAGED, FROM THE RESULTS OF VEGAS, BECAUSE LIKE I SAID THAT BIKE DEFINATLY HAS A PRESSENCE.  AND A GREAT DISPLAY.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey gcareaga,i understand exactly where you at! peopl trip at shows when other bikes out beat my sons(mexican flag theme). as far as craftmanship,our bike outbeats them,but they have a bunch of accessories.which is where they have us beat.we just wanted to keep it real and looking like a bike.we love the old school look,but if we wanna start placing more often,we'll have to beef it up.which is exactly in the plans. your daaughteres bike is FIRME.don't be discouraged man. i still feel satisfied when people compliment us. :biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 23 2005, 09:06 PM~4057821
> *Hey Homie! I cant believe that bike didint place at Super Show. Well here are some tips you might want to look out for custom wheels like maybe some custom face wheels in all chrome with some accented heart shaped square twists. Custom mirrors and more accessories. I mean this is just some of the stuff that you can do. Cant wait to see it ih AZ in March!
> *


Thanks for the comments Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 24 2005, 10:25 AM~4060483
> *LET ME JUST ADD MY 2 CENTS, I HONESTLY FEEL THAT YOUR BIKE IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT THERE. AND HAS FOR 2 YEARS NOW BEEN ONE OF MY PERSONAL FAVORITES. WHAT YOUR BIKE LACKS IS CUSTOM PARTS, IF YOU TAKE A LOOK AT IT'S COMPITITION LIKE "SWEET N' SOUR" FROM "UCE" AND SOME OTHER'S THEY ALL HAVE HAND CRAFTED CUSTOM PARTS, LOTS OF ENGRAVING AND LOTS OF GOLD AND CHROME. NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING FROM YOUR BIKE, BUT WHEN YOU PUT THESE BIKES SIDE BY SIDE YOU CAN GET A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT I AM REFERING TOO. BUT I WOULD NOT GET DISCOURAGED, FROM THE RESULTS OF VEGAS, BECAUSE LIKE I SAID THAT BIKE DEFINATLY HAS A PRESSENCE.    AND A GREAT DISPLAY.
> *


Thanks for the kind words Bro...


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

WHEN ARE U GOIN TO ANNOUNCE THE RESULTS?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Oct 24 2005, 10:09 PM~4065189
> *WHEN ARE U GOIN TO ANNOUNCE THE RESULTS?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 LATE....HE ALREADY DID......CHECK ON ANOTHER TOPIC...


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

I was on vacation


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Who won best pin striping???


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

name: lethal
class: full custom


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^hahahahaha lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

name: deadly
class: fully sick custom
mods: reflector on front wheel, rust














j/k just won these 2 on ebay for next to nothin. makes 5 long frame dragsters to build on and 2 brand new lowrider frames. now i just need some time


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Owner: Sebastian a.k.a. asco1
from: Rostock, Germany
Class: :dunno:
Name of bike: EazyOrange
Club: LowStylez B.C., Germany


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 26 2005, 03:00 PM~4076286
> *Owner: Sebastian a.k.a. asco1
> from: Rostock, Germany
> Class: :dunno:
> ...


Sorry man but the results are already up  . Maybe next time but nice bike.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=212892&st=0


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

10


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Oct 26 2005, 11:23 PM~4076918
> *Sorry man but the results are already up  . Maybe next time but nice bike.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=212892&st=0
> *


whoooops!   .... just a street custom (seriously - what class would this be in?) ... but I keep it clean tho


----------

